

I can't believe how painful it is to order business cards - riboflavin
http://justindunham.net/2013/08/i-cant-believe-how-painful-it-is-to-order-business-cards/

======
dkrich
I can't speak for everyone (obviously there's a use case here), but every
company I've ever worked at had a process for ordering your own business
cards. In other words, the process wasn't handled by one person for everyone
at one time, rather when a person wanted to order cards, they went to the
company website and placed an order.

------
toyg
_> InDesign templates don’t have mail merge_

Uh, my 5-minutes Google says otherwise: [http://www.adobe.com/designcenter-
archive/indesign/articles/...](http://www.adobe.com/designcenter-
archive/indesign/articles/indcs2at_datamerge.html)

I'm not an InDesign guru, but such a professional-level tool will certainly
have automation hooks -- and even if it doesn't, there are platform-specific
automation programs that you can leverage.

------
egypturnash
You might want to look into Moo. They print funky business cards, and have a
"Moo for business" product that promises a "simple online template":
[http://us.moo.com/products/business-
services/](http://us.moo.com/products/business-services/)

I've only used them for personal business cards, not a whole company, so I
can't vouch for this particular service.

------
janeglendale
I just ordered Moo cards for my consulting business. Cheap prices, amazing
experience and the packaging+presentation when I got them literally made me
smile.

I'm sure their Moo for Business is just as good. Their online editor is great,
and they have a ton of templates that can be modified in the browser. I'd be
shocked if they didn't let businesses have a default template.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Simply don't order, I haven't used those for 10 years. It's just really
outdated manner.

------
jgamman
there'll be $50 in your next paycheck - we'd like to see a stack of businees
cards at our next monthly meeting. btw here's the design template...

